

IP geolocation database - astine
http://ipinfodb.com/ip_database.php

======
fascinated
They are pretty unclear about how this is better than the Maxmind free DB
they've based it on.

That one comes in a small binary file that allows to avoid even using a SQL DB
for the lookups (faster for some people + easier to manage)

~~~
robotrout
I asked them on their forum, a few months ago, this exact question. Below is
their response...

With the DAT file [from Maxmind], you cannot do grouping (group by
city,region,country), select IP by country (where country_code = 'US'), modify
the data (eg : change country code from ISO to FIPS standard), join with other
SQL tables and you can only do queries one at a time... Some people might not
have access to the server (eg shared hosting) and the MySQL DB could be the
only way they can install it. Also, some develloper might prefer using the
data in a MySQL format because thats what the application they are running is
using.

There is a few extras such as IP CIDR by country and I might add timezone
soon.

------
jeroen
Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=530086> and here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555782>

~~~
lucumo
Same database. Don't think we really need more topics pointing to the same
page...

------
frossie
The only thing it gets right is the (US) State I am in. Still, that might be
good enough for some people.

~~~
timmaah
7 states off for me.

------
dazzawazza
It gets my down to the borough of London I live in.

~~~
andyking
It thinks I'm in Bradford, about 60 miles from where I really am, on my home
O2 broadband connection. At work, it just says "United Kingdom".

The geolocation on FF3.5 put me in a town five miles down the road at home.
Very clever, considering my computer has no wi-fi!

------
TweedHeads
Try dropping this code on your address bar, only works on Firefox 3.5

    
    
       javascript:navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition(function(position){window.location.href="http://maps.google.com/?ll="+position.coords.latitude+","+position.coords.longitude;});
    

(Click on "share location" button when asked, privacy concerns)

------
metachris
awesome

